# Parachromis Dovii



## Boston_Guapote (Jun 2, 2003)

Thought I would share some pics of my Dovii


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

Great looking Dovi. Do you feed him anything live.


----------



## Boston_Guapote (Jun 2, 2003)

I only feed him live Canadian Worms, but he did eat the 2 Sajicas I couldn't catch.


----------



## dougjeffries68 (Dec 30, 2011)

Beautiful beast!!!


----------



## Notrevo (May 2, 2005)

smitty said:


> Great looking Dovi. Do you feed him anything live.


Yeah...like people


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Notrevo said:


> smitty said:
> 
> 
> > Great looking Dovi. Do you feed him anything live.
> ...


Or small children that misbehave?


----------



## Boston_Guapote (Jun 2, 2003)

Sometimes I wish I could feed him my dog when she misbehaves


----------



## Boston_Guapote (Jun 2, 2003)




----------



## vince0 (Sep 7, 2008)

Beautiful fish. What size tank do you keep him in if you don't mind me asing?


----------



## DISCIPLE (Sep 20, 2007)

that is one nice behemoth! nice coloration!


----------



## Boston_Guapote (Jun 2, 2003)

vince0 said:


> Beautiful fish. What size tank do you keep him in if you don't mind me asing?


Thanks! He is currently in a 125 Gallon tank. I bought him a 300 Gal in anticipation of a move into a new house.


----------



## Boston_Guapote (Jun 2, 2003)

DISCIPLE said:


> that is one nice behemoth! nice coloration!


Thanks!


----------



## mattmean (Feb 9, 2012)

Nice Glass Banger!

Question, the teeth... They are no soley had by Dovi or are they? My Friedi I do not see noticable teeth, yet my F-0 Wild A. Trimaculus has teeth, legit, sharp teeth, just like that dovi's.

Just wondering if it was more a wild trait that carries over. In the wild the need for a sharper outter tooth would make sense.


----------

